# warning: joke is a shocker!



## lisacsco (Nov 10, 2007)

A man went to a nightclub with a few friends. The bouncer refused to let the man in because he wasnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t dressed appropriately. The dress code called for a tie. None of his friends had a spare tie. After thinking for a moment, one of his friends said, â€œI know! I have a set of jumper cables you could use as a tie. Just tie two ends and tuck the other ends in your shirt.â€ The man put them on, and headed back to the club. The bouncer was suspicious. But he agreed to let the man in as long as he didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t start anything.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 10, 2007)

*ok, I laughed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  But you need to take another pain killer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 haha*


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 10, 2007)

(sigh) (*shaking head*)


Okay, I'll admit that I chuckled a bit at that.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL! I liked it Lisa!


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 10, 2007)

That was cute!!!


----------



## rip (Nov 10, 2007)

I think that one needs a boost. LOL Oh man I crack myself up....a boost..ahh......Uh good one Lisa.


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 10, 2007)

It put a smile on my face...


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 10, 2007)

Lisa, Lisa, Lisa, your too much. That, like you was really cute.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 10, 2007)

bad jokes make good jokes better! 

I like corny jokes personally!







Thanks for the smile lisa!


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 10, 2007)




----------

